# Emma Watson – Luxus-Girl mit Bodenhaftung



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2010)

*Emma Watson – Luxus-Girl mit Bodenhaftung*​
Was war das für eine Überraschung, als sich Emma im August die Haare abschnippelte . Bereut hat die Schauspielerin es bis heute nicht. Mit raspelkurzer Mähne modelte der „Harry Potter“-Star nun auch für die „Marie Claire“.

„Ich wollte das schon, seit ich 16 Jahre alt war. Für mich hatte das eine symbolische Bedeutung. Ich gehe meinen eigenen Weg, aber da war nie das Bedürfnis rebellieren zu müssen“, erklärt die Britin im Interview. 

Die 20-Jährige hat allen Grund, es sich gut gehen zu lassen. Ihr Millionen-Vermögen garantiert eine sorgenfreie Zukunft – vorausgesetzt sie schnappt nicht über. Aber eine solche Negativentwicklung darf bezweifelt werden. Bis jetzt haben wir sie als vernünftig wahrgenommen. Dass Emma auch eine Frau mit Stil ist, beweist sie uns im glamourösen Shooting fürs Heft.

Der Wert der von ihr zur Schau gestellten Klamotten und Accessoires beträgt Tausende Dollar. Dass Emma nicht zu jung für Mode von Marc Jacobs, Ralph Lauren & Co ist, bewies bereits ihr Engagement als Model für die Luxusmarke Burberry .

* Die Frau hat Klasse :thumbup:
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2010)

Schauen wir mal, ob sie weiter so brav bleibt


----------

